# Embryo grading



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone

I had a 3AA blast transferred yesterday. I know what the grading means. The number is the size (from 1-5) and the letters the quality so I'm delighted about the AA. What's worrying me is the size. Is it an indication that the embryo was starting to slow down and stop?

Anyone have any experience of 3AA? I'm driving myself crazy. 

I'm worrying I'm feeling normal but I would also worry if I had cramps. Crazy eh?!

Thanks!


----------



## nh2489 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey, I knew the embryologist quite well at our clinic and she told me that the best quality grading they used was 3aa so I think some clinics are different. I had a sET of day 5 3aa blastocyst and am now 11 weeks pregnant so I would definately stay positive about the quality of the embryo. 
X


----------



## nh2489 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ps I had awful cramps 2 days post transfer and was literally doubled up with pain. I was convinced this was a bad sign but obviously not! But if you don't get them don't worry, it sounds like most people don't have any symptoms during the 2ww and even now I don't feel pregnant as havnt had any morni g sickness, sore boobs etc. everybody is different. 
X


----------

